# How is Tunia today?



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 24, 2007)

I hardly slept last night thinking about Tunia. I can't imagine how you do Nik :no:

How is she today?

Hopefully the Vet has recommended some kind of an ointment for her back end.

Thanks God it isn't in the middle of the Summer....the flies would have a field day on her.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 24, 2007)

I was wondering the same. I did get a email from Nikki, she is so burndt out from all of this. Ce


----------



## lvponies (Mar 24, 2007)

Still sending my thoughts, prayers and hugs to Nikki and Petunia!!! I hope Petunia is starting to do better!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 24, 2007)

still sending lots of prayers... i feel so bad for you Nikki, i remember trying to sleep after Bonny lost her foal... worrying that every time i went out she would be worse instead of better. hard to sleep anyway with the headaches and the red swollen eyes... i know it doesn't make it any better for you but i do understand what you are going through!!! you and Petunia are constantly on my mind and in my heart...


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 24, 2007)

*Nikki,*

*How did the reading with Bonnie go? Hopefully it helped some! I pray Petunia is getting better, and hopefully the swelling is going down, I think she will feel alot better once it does. Hang in there.......we are all here supporting and praying for you and Petunia!*


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 24, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> I was wondering the same. I did get a email from Nikki, she is so burndt out from all of this. Ce


*[SIZE=12pt]That is so true Ce, and I just wanted to add that when I talked to Nikki last night, she was worried about not responding to every PM or post with people's helpful suggestions and all of that. She didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings. I assured her that everyone that posts knows what she's going through and will understand if she doesn't get right back to them. I think the word she used to describe her current state was NUMB. She felt like she was all cried out at the moment. And for those of you who know Nikki, that's a lot of crying. I think she's doing a great job with everything she has going on. [/SIZE]*

Nikki, I hope Petunia is doing better this morning. You two are on my mind so much! We love you and are praying for you both!

Shannon


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks Shannon for the update. it's so hard to want to be supportive and be so far away... on the one hand we need Nikki to know how much we are pulling for her... on the other hand, we don't want to overwhelm her with messages she feels she has to respond to. i've been trying to keep mine to the forum so she can read at her leisure (ha!) and respond in bulk... but Nikki please know that's why you haven't gotten a lot of individual notes from me! i am praying for you and Petunia non-stop!!!!!


----------



## Chico (Mar 24, 2007)

Nikki your in my thoughts. Your sweetie too! Please don't worry about responding to emails! Good grief, I sure don't expect it. Everyone here just wants to DO something and email is all we have. My family and friends are rooting for you and your girl.

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 24, 2007)

I just called Nik and talked to her son Drake...

he didn't really know too many details but Tunia as I type is in transport to a hospital. He says it is about an hour away. Jody and Nikki were bringing her.

Keep the prayers and good thoughts flowing.

You can do it Tunia !!!!


----------



## Chico (Mar 24, 2007)

Are there donkey hospitals?

chico


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 24, 2007)

HI I AM TALKING TO NIKKI ON THE CELL PHONE AS I AM POSTING. HER & JODI TOOK TUNIA TO A VET WHO IS GOING TO KEEP HER AT HER FACILITY ABOUT 2.5 - 3 HRS. AWAY. POOR PETUNIA HAD TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORST SO THEY LOADED HER IN NIKKIS SUV AND HEADED OUT. THE VET HAS STARTED HER ON IV FLUIDS AND DIFFERENT ANTIBIOTICS AS HER TEMP. WAS ELEVATED AND SHE WAS NOT DRINKING MUCH. NIKKI IS JUST ON HER WAY HOME NOW SO IT WILL BE LATE BUT I AM SURE SHE WILL POST MORE DETAILS WHEN SHE GETS HOME. THE VET IS GOING TO CALL HER WITH A UDATE IN THE MORNING. EVERYONE KEEP THEIR FINGERS CROSSED AND PRAY FOR POOR TUNIA.

pray:




:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh Nikki! I am praying so hard for both you and Petunia! You have worked so hard to do your best. It always hurts when it feels like our best isn't enough! I wish I could help you! I hate being so far away when people are in need! Stay strong nikki!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for the update ...we all appreciate it so much...tell Nik we love her and are praying for her & Tunia.



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 24, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Thank you Crystal for the update! I know everybody's been waiting to hear from Nikki today. [/SIZE]

I just talked to her too and I wanted to add one thing to your post.

Nikki sounded better tonight than she has in the last few days. This vet told her that we should know within 3 or 4 days whether Petunia is going to pull through. But the main thing that I was happy to hear was this... The vet that took Petunia on is an animal lover and saw Petunia as someone's precious pet that she wanted to nurse back to health rather than just another "farm call". So I really liked the sound of that!



:

I'm sure Nikki will read and post when she gets home although it will be late. Thanks again Crystal!!

Shannon


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 24, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Thank you Crystal for the update! I know everybody's been waiting to hear from Nikki today. [/SIZE]
> 
> I just talked to her too and I wanted to add one thing to your post.
> 
> ...


PETUNIA IS IN GOOD HANDS. MY PARENTS FREINDS USE THIS VET AND SHE IS AWESOME. ITS JUST SCARES ME WHAT WE HAVE FOR OPTIONS AROUND HERE WITHOUT HAVING TO DRIVE 3 HRS. WHICH IS SOME CASES WOULD BE TOO LATE. NIKKI DOES SOUND 100% BETTER AFTER BRINGING PETUNIA. IT IS SAD TO THINK OUR BELOVED ANIMALS ARE CONSIDERED NOTHING MORE THAN A FARM CALL, BUT SOMETIMES IT IS SO TRUE. YOU HAVE ALL BEEN GREAT SUPPORT TO NIKKI



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 24, 2007)

oh thanks everyone for the updates!!! i have been worried about them all day and not near the computer till now. keeping those prayers coming!!!!!


----------



## Chico (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that Petunia is in good medical hands and a doctor who understands that our pets are special members in our family. Best thoughts to Nickki and Petunia.

chico

Thanks for the updates! Keep them coming.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 25, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]hi everyone, we just pulled in and i want to thank GMAMINIS and Shannon for posting for for me, Teri too but don't ever ask my son, Drake, anything to do w/ the animals here because he has no clue what is even in the barn, i think he was surprised to find out we had a donkey



: . anyway, i am cold and so tired i am sick to my stomach. i will however sleep better tonight knowing we have done what we could for Petunia and she is in good hands and what will be will be, the vet knows that when it is time for her to go she will put her down and i am o.k. w/what she feels is best. i will post tomorrow the details just can't do it now, thank you all for caring, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 25, 2007)

God bless you Nikki and SLEEP WELL!!!!!



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 25, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]hi, i will try to keep this as short as i can. yesterday Petunia was not doing very good, was not eating or drinking for some time at this point, so i called the vet (there are 2 that her they work out of the same place, the man is really good and caring, the woman well lets say i have never had much use for her) anyway the female vet was the only one i could have out or speak to until Tues. i hadn't heard back from her and had started calling other places as far away as Vermont, no one was calling back. my friend, Crystal, asked me if i had heard of a vet that her parents had used before so she got the # for me and i called and left a message, to my surprise she called back after about 20 minutes and we talked about what was happening, she asked me to send her the pictures of Tunia and said it wasn't a prolasp and ask what she was on for antibiotics. she said these were not what she woould have used and also told me to take tunia's temp before giving her the steriods, i went out and found Petunia flat out shaking w/ her legs stiff and twitching, her temp. was over 102 and her breathing was shallow. i sat with her and the phone rang, it was the vet that had been treating her, she said at this point the only thing she could do was put her down my phone then beeped and it was the new vet, i put the old one on hold and i explained what i had found and her change in just a half hour, she said if i wanted i could bring her to her house and she would look at her if that would make me feel better. i then hung up (on dimwit vet too) and asked hubby what he thought, he said it was up to me. we decided she would never make the trip in the cold bouncy trailer alone so he did some measuring, cut a piece of plywood and i gathered up blankets. i gave Tunia a dose of banamine and my parents arrived to help us get her in the back of my Equinox (with the seats down of coarse) and away we went calling for directions from our cell. she layed her head on my lap for most of the trip, which seemed to take forever, poor girl. she never seemed stressed which was good. when we arrived the vet was there w/ her husband to help us get her into a nice big comfy stall they had waiting. she did her exam and started her on IV antibiotics and fluids. we said our goodbyes and i gave Tunia a big hug and a kiss and we headed home. o.k. i know that was long but i still have to give this mornings update...she called at 10:30 and said Tunia's temp was staying down and she had ate a half of flake of hay and some hay pellets. she also started pooping and peeing around 4am :aktion033: also she tried to get up about 3am and she help her stand for a few minutes by hanging on to the base of her tail (she is hobbled because her legs still splay our to her sides) she said she seems to have a little more life in her this morning but also said not to get my hopes up just yet. this all sounds very good to me and if it weren't for this vet offering to take Petunia into her home (barn) we would have been burying her today. at least if she doesn't make it i know i did what i could and that will help my deal. she knows i don't want her to suffer so when she feels Tunia has had enough she will put her down. please keep your fingers crossed for our Tunia



: . thank you all for being here for us, it means so much, Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh Nikki,,, you are doing everything you can. You have gone the extra mile and it is up to Petunia now. I will thinking of her and you all day hoping for some more great updates!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 25, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]I am really happy to hear this news today. Thank you for the update! We are care about both of you so much!




: Please keep us posted with any changes, hopefully as she continues to heal. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Try to have a nice relaxing day and catch up on some rest! I know you need it. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 25, 2007)

:aktion033: Nikki she is in good hands...that is the best news. I am sure Tunia is feeling so much better just getting some fluids in her...she is a strong girl



:

Keep it up Tunia....you can do it



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 25, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]OMG!!!! Nikki, I hope that is all good news and in this new vets care will continue to improve, I was in tears reading that, look what she has done in the short time with her, YEAH! for you to find someone else...It really frustrates me sometimes when so-called vets are treating an animal and then just say there is nothing else they can do....GRRRR Oh Nikki I hope you have gotten some much needed and deserved rest, and Prayers still are going out for Petunia, it is truly up to her now!



: I think she knows how much you care for her, and I am so proud of you for seeking out the help she needed! Please keep us updated!!! I hope the next pics we see are of all the swelling completley gone, and Petunia on the road to recovery!!!!!!!! Hang in there Nik![/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 25, 2007)

Hang in there Nikki, you are doing the best you can for Tunia! Hopefully now that she's in the new vet's care she'll be able to make a quick and full recovery! It's a good sign that she tried to get up! HUGS! Sending good thoughts and prayers your's and Tunia's way still!


----------



## Marnie (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got home and the first thing I did was check on here for an update, I just can't get Petunia out of my mind. I pray it all works out, heaven knows you're trying. Hugs.


----------



## Chico (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm another poster who was in tears reading your update. I've been wanting to hear the best. I know Petunia isn't out of the woods yet but at least she's on the road. Keep the updates coming! Yea. =-) Go Petunia, go!

chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh Nikki, I just got home and headed right for the puter hoping for a update. I am so glad to hear she peed and pooped. I am also REAL GLAD to hear she is not treating this as a prolapse. (referring to the email I sent you) she is in excellent hands, and you take it easy today and try to relax. Got any chai ? :bgrin take a good hot cup of it..and take a nap. I will try to call you again tonight, (((hugs))) to you and Tunia, and a specail THANK YOU to you caring vet! Keeping the prayers going for Tunia.Come on Tunia ~~ you can fight this!



: Ce


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 25, 2007)

hurray sounds like things are looking up... yet another poster who just got to the computer, first thing is to check on Tunia... and tears in my eyes hearing that perhaps things are finally taking a turn for the better! so the prayers will KEEP ON COMING!!!!!

Nikki i hope you finally got some rest... and how is Zada doing with all this?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 26, 2007)

Yay Petunia!

Just wanted to let you know I put smiling Petunia's picture up on my fridge, when she was celebrating St Patty's Day. I told all my family to send healing thoughts and prayers to her when they pass by her picture. She is adorable.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 26, 2007)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Yay Petunia!
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I put smiling Petunia's picture up on my fridge, when she was celebrating St Patty's Day. I told all my family to send healing thoughts and prayers to her when they pass by her picture. She is adorable.


She has been on our fridge since Nikki sent it to us.. My little girl "talked" to Petuina today and told her to get better. Faith said, momma says you are sick, so God help her get better.. She just did this before she went to bed.. Petunia, and Nikki, Faithie is praying too..


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 26, 2007)

Jodi,,,, that is very cool. Her prayers will count for 10 adults I bet! Petunia has to feel that we are all pulling for her!


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 26, 2007)

Nikki...I've only come on the board to read all of this as a friend mentioned 

something to me. I haven't been online all week & I feel awful but I know

everyone here is pulling for you....me included now.



:

Hoping & praying for good news today!

Sandy


----------

